# Snuba & scuba



## jw1973

We went to the Hawk's Cay and Key West last week. I got to snorkel, free dive, and SNUBA while we were there. A little taste of SNUBA was enough to tell me I would like to get certified. I live on the east side of Pensacola (Scenic/Summit). 

Who would you recommend for me to go to get certified?

Should I buy equipment or rent it?

Any advice?

Also, I took my 8 y/o son on the SNUBA trip. He loved it. Is Destin the closest place to SNUBA around here?


----------



## sniper

MBT Divers is #1 in the area and you can do the boring class work at home. They have a full rental section as well. I would suggest renting till you decide what you want. 

MBT Divers
3920 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, Florida 32507 
(850) 455-7702


----------



## TURTLE

*Do you have to be certified to SNUBA? *


----------



## FelixH

I also recommend MBT as my favorite shop in Pensacola.

As for buying gear, it's in your best interest to rent for a while. That way you can try different brands and styles of gear before making a decision. You'll learn a lot about gear in class and from other divers. 

Gear rentals for classes (regs., BC, tanks) are included in the cost of the class. You'll have to buy a few items up front: mask, fins, snorkel, booties. I also recommend buying gloves and a wetsuit.


----------



## no woryz

Sniper is dead on, go see the guys at MBT.... get the open water certification and I believe all you need to buy is scuba quality mask, snorkel, fins and booties... After your finish, you can decide whether to rent or purchase depending on how much you enjoyed the class... and you will definitely enjoy the class... Rent vs buy? I recommend to buy because you will enjoy scuba diving and its imperative to know your gear frontwards and backwards while you are diving... Jim, Fritz and the gang at MBT will help you in any way... Good luck....


----------



## jw1973

TURTLE said:


> *Do you have to be certified to SNUBA? *


No, I loved it though, everything except the 20' hose that prevented me from going further.


----------



## jw1973

I have a surf wetsuit and booties. Are those functional for SCUBA?


----------



## no woryz

Yes, I am sure they are.... the main concern is for the quality of mask to be at depth of water and the fins to be able to push you with added gear.... snorkel and booties and wetsuits are pretty universal....


----------



## OnGrade

So far everyone is on target! MBT is the best hands down. For your class, your scuba gear is provided, you need to furnish your own mask, snorkel, booties, and fins. If you want new gear, they give a student discount.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

MBT for SCUBA Cert? ...been there done that = A#1! You can't miss with those guys. They've got good gear at good prices, and excellent customer service (which is #1 for me). You can't miss with MBT dive shop. You might think about renting until you find what you like best with a BC setup, then buy. But you still may want to just rent tanks when you go out, d/t the yearly visual inspection and every 3 year hydro test, unless you dive a lot. Plus you're more than likely going to rent tanks when diving out of town, if you'll be doing that. Good Luck, and you'll love diving w/o a hose as an umbilical cord to the surface


----------



## MillerTime

I just got my open water cert from MBT in march. The course work is easy to do online at your own pace and then during the class they are very professional and will help you with anything you need. For the class you need mask snorkel fins and booties. Everything else is included in the cert fee. My wife and I bought our gear from them after the class since we wanted to test out some gear. Plus for doing the class with them they have a discount off gear and some recently priced packages.


----------



## shootfirst

MBT will also teach you how to stick dinner while you are down there.


----------



## SubmariNole

I see on your sig that volunteers are always needed. When/if a situation arises, I would be happy to volunteer. I have my own bc and reg, just have to rent a tank. thanks, Mark


----------



## no woryz

Hello Mark, if your interested in the search & rescue team just give me a shout... I would love to talk with you...

Clint
501-1969


----------

